# Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?



## Dingsi (24. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Mich würde mal eure Meinung zu diesem Thema interessieren. 

Viele bauen sich ihre eigenen Gewässerkarten, mit Bodenprofilen, Tiefenlinien und so weiter.. Wozu nutzt ihr sie, was bringen sie euch?


Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema: Überflüssig, aber wer es mag soll es ruhig machen.:q#y


----------



## Andal (24. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Du meinst sicher Gewässerkarten, mit Bodenprofilen, Tiefenlinien und so? - Hab ich meiner Lebtag noch nie gemacht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

so was gibt es im  i net die brauch man nur runterladen und dann ausdrucken.....|supergri


----------



## Tomasz (24. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*



esox02 schrieb:


> so was gibt es im  i net die brauch man nur runterladen und dann ausdrucken.....|supergri



...und sind dann für den ersten Eindruck an unbekannten Gewässern oder vom Boot aus extrem hilfreich#6.
Wobei es diese Gewässerkarten nicht für alle Seen gibt. 
Dann hilft aber z.B. ein Google Luftbild weiter, um Strukturen im Gewässer erkennen zu können.
Selber habe ich mir aber auch noch keine Gewässerkarte erstellt. Da fehlt mir die Technik und die Zeit.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Ich hab meine Gewässerkarte immer im Kopf


----------



## Seewolf 01 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

es macht aber Spaß eine Karte zu erstellen.
Das Echolot nimmt die Daten von alleine auf und man kann
die Daten dann in eine Gewässerkarte umwandeln.
Ob man das nun braucht oder nicht, muss jeder für sich
entscheiden.
Ich spiel gern damit rum, wenn es draußen Stürmisch ist
und nicht zu angeln raus komme.


----------



## kernell32 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Ich mache meine Karten selbst, mittels meines 15g-30g Schwermetallsensors, gespeichert werden sie in meinem neuronalen Superkomputer den hab ich immer mit dabei. 
An ganz unbekannten Gewässern werfe ich aber schonmal den Deeper aus und mach mir ne Landmark aufm Schlaufon von interessanten Stellen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Wenn ich innerhalb von *3 Wochen fast 20 verschiedene unbekannte* Seen beangel mache ich mir nur im Vorfeld nur einfache Karten mit den Gewässerumrissen. Vor Ort setzte ich dann Wegpunkte an interessanten Stellen. Einmal GPS, immer GPS. Wenn man nur an *Heimgewässern* fischt ist das denke ich aber ein Luxus auf den man verzichten kann.


----------



## Dingsi (25. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Interessant. Ich hatte bisher immer den Eindruck, dass wesentlich mehr Angler diese Funktion nutzen...

Mir erschließt sich nicht wirklich der Sinn dahinter.|kopfkrat Gut, um sich Abends mit deinem Hobby zu beschäftigen ok. Aber was bringt eine selbst erstellte Karte?! GPS Punkte setzten ok, dafür brauch ich aber keine Karten an sich. Hintergrund meiner Frage ist der, dass es ja mittlerweile bei vielen Geräten zum Standard gehört.

Meiner Ansicht nach zu 90% Geldmacherei.|gr:



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Wenn ich innerhalb von *3 Wochen fast 20 verschiedene unbekannte* Seen beangel mache ich mir nur im Vorfeld nur einfache Karten mit den Gewässerumrissen. Vor Ort setzte ich dann Wegpunkte an interessanten Stellen. Einmal GPS, immer GPS. Wenn man nur an *Heimgewässern* fischt ist das denke ich aber ein Luxus auf den man verzichten kann.



Was heißt, du machst dir im Vorfeld nur "einfache Karten"? Wie oft befischst du innerhalb so kurzer Zeit so eine Vielzahl von Gewässern?


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Ich bereite mich immer gründlich vor, wenn es denn mal klappt und ich mir fremde Gewässer beangeln will.
Zuletzt im Fall Schluchsee, wo ich im Herbst noch hinwollte, es aber natürlich mal wieder nicht geklappt hat! 
Zumindest bin ich dafür ein WE an den Edersee gekommen.
Dabei sind mir alle Infos recht die ich bekommen kann, bestenfalls natürlich auch Gewässerkarten mit Tiefenlinien.
Googel Maps und Earth sind die nächsten Möglichkeiten, sich einen Überblick zu schaffen und eventuell auch Strukturen zu erkennen.
Am Beispiel Schluchsee bin ich, da es eine Talsperre, sogar auf Fotos gestoßen wo man den See trocken sieht!
Auch historische Karten sind mir recht, da habe ich sogar eine gefunden, wo der Ursee eingezeichnet ist und kaum erkennbar, sogar grobe Tiefenlinien!

Seekarte:

http://www.schatzkiste-schluchsee.de/bilder/Seekarte.jpg

See trocken:

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/fotos-aus-dem-jahr-1983-schluchsee-ohne-wasser?id=81627756

Die gleiche Fotoserie habe ich auf einer anderen Seite sogar mit Standortposition auf Maps gefunden!

Also vorbereitet bin ich bestens, nun muss ich nur noch hinfahren!

Jürgen


----------



## Dingsi (25. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Hallo Jürgen,

das Gleiche mache ich ebenfalls wenn es an unbekannte bzw. große Gewässer geht. Wenn eine Karte zu bekommen ist, nutze ich sie auch. 
Was mich interessiert sind die Gründe, weswegen sich einige selbst Karten erstellen. 

Wenn man sich das mal so anschaut wird unser schönes Hobby immer technisierter und da steht für mich die Frage im Raum was hier noch sinnvoll ist und was nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*



> Wenn man sich das mal so anschaut wird unser schönes Hobby immer  technisierter und da steht für mich die Frage im Raum was hier noch  sinnvoll ist und was nicht.


Also son paar GPS Punkte würde ich als Erinnerungsstütze auch setzen, wenn ich denn dafür ausgerüstet wäre und dazu noch die "Technik" beherschen würde!
Die Königsklasse wäre es für mich, dann eigene Karten mit Tiefenlinien zu erhalten, aber ich habe mir entsprechende Programme angesehen und sowas kriege ich nicht mehr in meine alte Birne rein, .b.z.w. es wäre mir nicht wichtig genug!

Jürgen


----------



## Dingsi (25. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Welchen Vorteil siehst du in eigenen Karten?


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*



Dingsi schrieb:


> GPS Punkte setzten ok, dafür brauch ich aber keine Karten an sich. Hintergrund meiner Frage ist der, dass es ja mittlerweile bei vielen Geräten zum Standard gehört.
> 
> Meiner Ansicht nach zu 90% Geldmacherei.|gr:
> 
> ...



Ich habe ein HDI 5 und da gibt es mit einer freien Software die Möglichkeit sich eine Hintergrundkarte auf Basis von freiem Kartenmaterial zu machen. Das sind dann einfache Karte die nur die Umrisse des Gewässers zeigen, natürlich ohne Tiefenlinien. 
Mag für die meisten überflüssig sein, in Schweden ist es teilweise sehr nützlich. So kann ich schon im Vorfeld die ganzen kleinen Inseln sehen die sonst nur nach und nach für einen sichtbar werden. 
Diesen Sommer habe ich eigentlich jeden Tag an einem neuen mir unbekannten See geangelt. Natürlich gab es zu diesen Seen keine weiteren Infos oder Karten. Grundsätzich werfe ich aber immer vorher einen Blick auf googleearth um mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen und evtl Strukturen zu erkennen.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Wenn es um meinen heimischen Baggersee geht, da habe ich selbst einige Jahre gebraucht, bis mir alle Strukturen bekannt waren und das sind nur ca.130ha.
Bis ich mir mal ein Echolot geliehen habe und einge Tage nur damit unterwegs war, um mich genauer umzuschauen.
Da wurden denn auch einige wichtige Details erkennbar, die ich ohne den Einsatz dieser Technik nie gefunden hätte!
Deshalb fange ich heute besser und zielgerichteter!
Die imaginäre Gewässerkarte hat man dann in seinem Kopf!

Bei einem fremden Gewässer mit entsprechender Größe, kann man, wenn man die Technik denn auch noch verknüpfen kann, soll heißen auch anderes anglerisches Allgemeinwissen nutzt, in Fänge verwandeln!
In der Regel hatt man doch keine Zeit sich in die Gegebenheiten einzuarbeiten, da ist jeder Technikeinsatz schlicht Zeitgewinn!

Jürgen


----------



## Dingsi (25. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Schweden.. Klingt einleuchtend. :m

Wer von euch erstellt denn Karten von heimischen Gewässern?;+


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Hier mal ein Beispiel: Einfache Hintergrundkarte "Schweden"


----------



## pike-81 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Moinsen!
Hätte darauf auch mal Bock. 
Bisher habe ich mich damit noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt. 
Weiß auch nicht, ob mein Lowrance Elite 5 DSI das kann, bzw. welche Speicherkarte und Software ich bräuchte. 
Der Einzelhandel scheint damit auch überfordert zu sein. Da bin ich schon froh, wenn ich Akku und Ladegerät bekomme. Der letzte wollte mich zum Motorradshop schicken. 
Versprechen würde ich nur davon das gezielte anfahren und abschleppen von Strukturen, und allgemein einen besseren Überblick über das Gewässer. 
Petri


----------



## jkc (25. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Hi, Karten selbst erstellen macht insofern für mich Sinn, als dass es von den meisten Gewässern keine Karten gibt. Zwangsläufig setze ich mich dann mit der Struktur des Gewässers auseinander und lerne dieses besser kennen. 
Habe ich die Karte einmal erstellt und die mir wichtigen Strukturen verinnerlicht, ist die Karte für mich persönlich kaum noch was wert. Ich kann aber immer noch vertrauten Kollegen damit weiter helfen. 

Ich finde das Thema nach wie vor interessant und frage mich immer noch, wie die vom Echolot gesammelten Daten abgelegt werden. Ich habe Zugang zu professionellen Programmsystemen aus dem CAD/GIS-Bereich, mit denen ich solche Karten erstellen könnte, wenn ich die Grundlagen damit verarbeiten kann.
Deshalb an der Stelle nochmal ein Aufruf: Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Daten erfasst werden, im besten Fall sogar eine Beispieldatei schicken?

Grüße JK


----------



## Seewolf 01 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

ich arbeite mit ReefMaster und bin hier in Forum
http://www.tacklefever.de/index.php
ga wird dir sehr gut geholfen.


----------



## Burnsey (26. November 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Hi Dingsi!

Ich habe mir eine Tiefenkarte meines "Hausgewässers (ca. 170Ha groß)" erstellt und auf mein Echo geladen.

Jürgen hat mit seinem Beitrag #15 meines erachtens treffend die Vorteile einer solchen Karte genannt.

Ich zitiere mal etwas freier:

_"Wenn es um meinen heimischen Baggersee geht, da habe ich selbst einige Jahre gebraucht, bis mir alle Strukturen bekannt waren...Da wurden denn auch einige wichtige Details erkennbar, die ich ohne den Einsatz dieser Technik nie gefunden hätte!...Bei einem Gewässer mit entsprechender Größe, kann man, wenn man  die Technik denn auch noch verknüpfen kann, soll heißen auch anderes  anglerisches Allgemeinwissen nutzt, in Fänge verwandeln!"
_
Meiner Meinung nach ist so eine Karte gerade an stark beangelten Gewässern ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil.

Während sich an den meist einfacher zu findenden und zu merkenden Spots die Angler meist "die Klinke in die Hand geben", sitze und fange ich meist woanders...

Die "Karte im Kopf" ist halt leider nicht so präzise und detailreich wie eine echte Tiefenkarte.
Schau dir mal alte Landkarten an welche noch ohne moderne Technik erstellt wurden (quasi im Kopf) und vergleiche sie mit aktuellen... |bigeyes

Des weiteren nutze ich die Karte auch nach Jahren immer noch beim Vertikalfischen und Schleppangeln um Kanten effektiv und präzise abzufischen.

Ich gehe nimmer ohne...

Gruß, Burnsey


----------



## Dingsi (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich mir die Mühe einer Karte überhaupt machen soll, oder ob hier nicht GPS Punkte ausreichend sind. 

Also generell hab ich nichts gegen die karten erstellenden Jungs, ich frag mich nur einfach ob der Aufwand den man da treibt sich überhaupt lohnt.

Wenn ich eine Karte erstellt habe, da meine Hotspot eingetragen habe, Angel ich doch vor Ort so oder so mit dem Echolot und nehme die Karten zum orientieren. Zumindest stell ich mir das so vor. Korrigiert mich ruhig wenn ich mich täusch..#6


----------



## Paragon (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Dingsi du widersprichst dir irgendwie oder bist bei all der Echolottechnik verwirrt, was bei der Vielzahl von Geräten, Technologien usw auch nicht verwundert, da es echt schwierig ist den Überblick zu behalten.

Nochmal zur Erklärung deiner Argumentation:

_Also generell hab ich nichts gegen die karten erstellenden Jungs, ich  frag mich nur einfach ob der Aufwand den man da treibt sich überhaupt  lohnt._

Ja das lohnt sich und zwar massiv. Ich kann das bestätigen ;-) Beobachte doch mal was diese Jungs so alles aus dem Teich ziehen |supergri

_Wenn ich eine Karte erstellt habe, da meine Hotspot eingetragen habe,  Angel ich doch vor Ort so oder so mit dem Echolot und nehme die Karten  zum orientieren. Zumindest stell ich mir das so vor. Korrigiert mich  ruhig wenn ich mich täusch..#6_

Ja klar, nur hättest du den Hotspot niemals ohne die Karte gefunden - gelle? Und was wenn du den Hotspot anfährst und und es ist niemand zu Hause? Dann wäre es zieeeeeemlich cool wenn man gleich noch einen neuen Hotspot anfahren kann, den man mittels eigener Karten ermittelt hat#6

Ich möchte ein amtliches Echolot, das all diese Dinge kann jedenfalls nicht mehr missen. Das man dadurch mehr Freude am Angeln hat als Angler ohne Echolot oder ohne Boot wage ich zu bezweifeln und das ist auch eine andere Diskussion. Aber ich fang halt mehr :vik: ...und das ist mir das Hobby wert. Andere spielen Golf und zahlen alleine für den Jahresbeitrag mehr als das teuerste Echolot kostet, was man derzeit kaufen kann....


----------



## Fishmap (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erstellst du noch ne Karte, oder angelst du schon?*

Hallo Jungs, 

  das ist ein Thema welches mir auch sehr unter den Nägeln brennt. Bin schon seit  6-7 Jahre bekennender Isobarthenmapper. Anfangs hat mir noch eine Karte auf Papier gereicht, die weitere Stufe war dann die georeferenzierte Karte  auf  mobilen  Windows_PDAs mit GPS. Doch es half alles nichts, spätestens wer einmal ein vernünftiges Kombigerät mit einem guten Boot  in den Fingern  hat, wünscht sich doch eigentlich die volle Kontrolle was das Thema Grundberührung angeht.  Damit war für mich der Grundstein für ein gut strukturiertes/ anschauliches  Kartenmaterial gelegt. Vor ca. 5 Jahren begann ich jede meiner Angelausfahrten mit  dem Loggen der Tiefen und Positionsdaten zu vereinen. Gleich nach dem Angeln habe ich mich schon auf die gesammelten Daten gestürzt und fleißig  mit Drdepth interpoliert. Das Ergebnis war Atemberaubend, zumal die Konturen deutlich von dem abwichen was man sich vorher im Kopf so vorgestellt hatte. Ebenso bin ich von der Präzision der  Karten total begeistert, nicht zu vergleichen mit denen von GarmiX oder NavionicX, welche mir mit Ihren 2-5m Schritten im Binnenbereich doch zu ungenau sind. Gerade sehr steile Kanten kann ich so punktgenau anfahren und unter Berücksichtigung der Windrichtung und der Ankerleinenlänge den Anker so platzieren das ich genau über den Spot meiner Begierde stehe.   Wenn jetzt jemand - sagt er schafft das auch ohne GPS, dem sei gesagt, - das klappt vielleicht  bei einem Tümpel, aber was sind 10m, wenn ich hunderte Meter von einem Referenzobjekt entfernt bin?
  Wie auch immer, DrDepth wir nicht mehr suportet, aber es gibt jetzt neuere, bessere Mappingtools. 
  In neueren Versionen kann man jetzt sogar die – Achtung Zanderfreaks- Bodenhärte ein/ausblenden, -Genial!
  Will hier auch keine Werbung für irgendein Produkt machen die hier sicher selber raus bekommt, der sich mit dem Thema Tiefenkarten beschäftigt. Hier noch mal ein kleiner Eindruck was so geht. Und ich kann auch bestätigen das sich die Zeit die ich damals in Fischsuche investiert habe, jetzt zum Angeln nutzen kann.


----------

